# Separation of exits 1015.2



## Mech (Oct 19, 2012)

2009 IBC

Proposed restaurant in existing sprinklered tenant space with 2 separate 3'-0" existing exit doors on the same wall.

What point of the door / door jamb is used to establish the separation distance between the two exits?

Is it nearest jamb of door 1 to nearest jamb of door 2?  If yes, then the configuration fails.

Is it center line of door to center line of door?  If yes, then the configuration still fails.  (I have been assuming this is the correct method.)

I doubt it would be farthest jamb of door 1 to farthest jamb of door 2.  If it is, then the configuration would pass.

Thanks


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2012)

I think some use the middle of the door

So they are off six feet????

Is this just for the dining??   And is the diagonal being just measured in the room the exits serve??

Just go back and ask them to show on paper how they hit the 1/3 separation


----------



## Mech (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks!



> So they are off six feet????


Not quite. Using the middle of the door, they are off by . . . drum roll please  . . . only 11 inches!!!

This is for the dining area only.  The kitchen has its own exit.

I am the dp, not a code reviewer.  The client does not want to move a door or put another one in.   I guess we will just show a code compliant door location on the plans.  When it is not installed, the inspector can overlook it or deny the CO.


----------



## ICE (Oct 19, 2012)

Mech said:
			
		

> I guess we will just show a code compliant door location on the plans.  When it is not installed, the inspector can overlook it or deny the CO.


As a professional driver, I would prefer that you were upfront with the problem.


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2012)

So if you measure from the farthest frame of one door to the middle of the other door you meet the distance requirement???


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2012)

Is this the same place with 85 seats???

If so if I saw it on plan review would not have a lot of heartache


----------



## Mech (Oct 19, 2012)

CDA - yes.

The door center lines are 24'-8" apart.  The required 1/3 diagonal dimension is 25'-6 3/8".  Door center line to furthest jamb is 26'-2".  This space appears to originally have been (2) smaller tenant spaces in a strip mall where the center demising wall was removed.


----------



## ICE (Oct 19, 2012)

Being off by 3% should not be cause to bear the expense of moving a door.  Especially if you didn't try to sneak one past the professional driver.


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2012)

Submit see if it flys


----------



## DJ4827 (Oct 19, 2012)

This is the text from the 2009 IBC commentary for the distance without sprinklers:

If two doors or exits are required from the room or building (see Sections 1015.1 and 1021.1), the straight-line distance between the center

of the thresholds of the doors must be at least one-half of the maximum dimension [see Figure 1015.2.1(1)].

The figures in the commentary are all dimensioned from door CL to CL.


----------



## steveray (Oct 22, 2012)

If it is that close, I would be measuring it in the field......I have measured edge of door to edge of door (closest possible).....But I do try to err on the side of safety.....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 22, 2012)

This is an existing building and a change of use under the existing building code which may not require a minimum separation distance between required doors unless you are constructing or configuring a means of egress. Look at Table 912.4 in the IEBC to determine if the change of use is more hazordeous than the existing

912.4.2 Means of egress for change of use to equal or lower hazard category.

When a change of occupancy classification is made to an equal or lesser hazard category (higher number) as shown in Table 912.4, existing elements of the means of egress shall comply with the requirements of Section 805 for the new occupancy classification. Newly constructed or configured means of egress shall comply with the requirements of Chapter 10 of the International Building Code .


----------



## kilitact (Oct 22, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> This is an existing building and a change of use under the existing building code which may not require a minimum separation distance between required doors unless you are constructing or configuring a means of egress. Look at Table 912.4 in the IEBC to determine if the change of use is more hazordeous than the existing912.4.2 Means of egress for change of use to equal or lower hazard category.
> 
> When a change of occupancy classification is made to an equal or lesser hazard category (higher number) as shown in Table 912.4, existing elements of the means of egress shall comply with the requirements of Section 805 for the new occupancy classification. Newly constructed or configured means of egress shall comply with the requirements of Chapter 10 of the International Building Code .


They'er reconfiguring an existing space for egress purposes, use to be two spaces.I don't see how the IEBC would work. Measure CL to CL of doors, the code is a minimum requirement anything other would not be code compliant


----------



## Mech (Oct 22, 2012)

The current / soon to be previous use is / was business.  The New owners take possession on Nov 1.  The interior demising wall I mentioned was already taken down for the current / soon to be previous business.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 22, 2012)

> Proposed restaurant


It is a change, How much and what level the OP did not state.

2009 IEBC

CHANGE OF OCCUPANCY. A change in the purpose or level of activity within a building that involves a change in application of the requirements of this code.

Thought the IEBC would be applicable in this case.

As most point out 11 inches center to center distance


----------



## cda (Oct 22, 2012)

85 seats

Maybe opening day they might fill up

Off CL by eight inches,   Come on give them a break

I know every one walks in the dead center of the exit width of the door !!


----------

